# G-Body Party



## Sweet' n Low (May 1, 2012)

*G-Body Party Car Show June 21, 2014 @ Hooters in Riverside CA*

Latin Luxury CC Invites you all.. Save the date..


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Let's make this show happen!!! TTT for the G-Bodies!! Come out and Support this should be fun!! Family Event!


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

I like the idea but it doesn't seem fair to exclude non G bodied cars from your event. .

Something more like GBody themed where they are encouraged would be more fitting,

People might take it the wrong way and exclude GBodies from their future events. .


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC Will be there.


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

supreme82 said:


> CONTAGIOUS CC Will be there.


Thanks for the bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

What do I see it's a party for for the G BODY !!! It's going to a nice day !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Something different G BODYS ONLY


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Not trying to exclude anyone on purpose just looking to change things up a bit for 1 show! G-Body Party TTT!!! Positive attitudes only please!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds good chk it out ?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Latin Luxury CC


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Sounds good chk it out ?


What's up Rich thanks for the bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT for Latin Luxury CC


Thanks homie


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

TTT.. Latin Luxury Fam!!!


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

Sounds Tight TTT for the LATIN LUXURY FAM? we will be there!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

oldslow85 said:


> Sounds Tight TTT for the LATIN LUXURY FAM? we will be there!


Thanks for the support


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Let's do this G- Body Only


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

sixonebubble said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Sweet' n Low said:


> Latin Luxury CC Invites you all.. Save the date..


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Let's see who brings out those G BODY !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

supreme82 said:


> View attachment 1166226


Ill b there...


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

In Orange County representing latin luxury c.c.


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

supreme82 said:


> View attachment 1166226


LATIN LUXURY WILL B THERE


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

81Luxury said:


> LATIN LUXURY WILL B THERE


::thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

chopp64 said:


> Ttt


Thanks for the bump


----------



## Sweet' n Low (May 1, 2012)

Latín Luxury!!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*Anybody Parting out a G body in the San Diego area? *


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Only G-Body car show June 21


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

sixonebubble said:


> *Anybody Parting out a G body in the San Diego area? *


I I DON'T LIVE IN SD...BUT I WORK AT PICKAPART..WHAT DO U NEED


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP 
T
T
T 
ALL DAY IT'S A GOOD DAY !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

ray&son said:


> I I DON'T LIVE IN SD...BUT I WORK AT PICKAPART..WHAT DO U NEED


Pm sent.

thx


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!! G BODY !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!! G BODY !!!!


TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Queen said:


> Let's make this show happen!!! TTT for the G-Bodies!! Come out and Support this should be fun!! Family Event!


Bump TTT


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT FROM 77" 88 G BODY !!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT FROM 77" 88 G BODY !!!!!


TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

TTT


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm try and make this show


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

BOUNZIN said:


> I'm try and make this show


Thanks for the bump and hope u can make it


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

G
B
O
D
Y BRING OUT THOSE CAR'S !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> G
> B
> O
> D
> Y BRING OUT THOSE CAR'S !!!!!!


TTT


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> What do I see it's a party for for the G BODY !!! It's going to a nice day !!!!


TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Sup


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> Sup


What's up FAMILY AFFAIR


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

So who is going to bring those G BODY this year TTT !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

B
U
M
P
TTT !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

B
U
M
P
TTT !!!!!


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the bumps!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Only G-Body car show June 21


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT FOR THE G BODY !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

G BODY !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> G BODY !!!!!!


TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin luxury cc bring to you the G BODY car show !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bumps


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

Latin Luxury said:


> G BODY !!!!!!


TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> Latin luxury cc bring to you the G BODY car show !!!!


That's rite TTT!!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

TTMFT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

GBODY!!TTT..


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC Ready to roll


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

supreme82 said:


> View attachment 1173250
> CONTAGIOUS CC Ready to roll


LOOKING GOOD CONTAGIOUS CC....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT FOR THE G BODY IT'S GOING TO BE A NICE DAY !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

It's gunna b a good show


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

ray&son said:


> LOOKING GOOD CONTAGIOUS CC....


 gracias homie.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

? G-Body!! TTT!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT for the G- Body


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Good morning its Friday and the weekend is almost here to take a cruise in those G BODY !!! TTT !!!!!


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

Latin Luxury said:


> Good morning its Friday and the weekend is almost here to take a cruise in those G BODY !!! TTT !!!!!


THATS RIGHT!!!


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

Bump ttt


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT FOR THE G BODY !!!


----------



## Family Affair CC Rider (Oct 24, 2013)

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Family Affair CC Rider said:


> TTT


Ttt


----------



## Snake87 (Apr 8, 2014)

supreme82 said:


> View attachment 1173250
> CONTAGIOUS CC Ready to roll


Nice


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

TTMFT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTMFT!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

G body only car show


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

G-BODYS ONLY...


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump!! Where the G-Body's at!!!


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> What do I see it's a party for for the G BODY !!! It's going to a nice day !!!!


TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> bump


Thanks for the bump homie


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

TTT G-BODY


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT FOR G BODY !!!!


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT FOR THE G BODY


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> bump


THANKS FOR THE BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

supreme82 said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump homie


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Snake87 (Apr 8, 2014)

Gonna be a good night for all us G body owners


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MinieMe209 said:


> I like the idea but it doesn't seem fair to exclude non G bodied cars from your event. .
> 
> Something more like GBody themed where they are encouraged would be more fitting,
> 
> People might take it the wrong way and exclude GBodies from their future events. .




Wah wah wah......don't be offended but stay home. Lol:bowrofl::bowrofl: So you coming or what?


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

MinieMe209 said:


> I like the idea but it doesn't seem fair to exclude non G bodied cars from your event. .
> 
> Something more like GBody themed where they are encouraged would be more fitting,
> 
> People might take it the wrong way and exclude GBodies from their future events. .


 I don't have a G body no more but it makes sense. Theres been Chevys only shows, Mini Trucks, Fords, Cadilac shows to name a few in the past. Good luck


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Everyone is welcome to come and see those G BODY !!! ITS GOING TO BE A NICE DAY !!!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

TTT


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE....


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

ALTERED ONES said:


> ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE....


Ttt


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bring them G-Body's out!!!!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHO GOING TO BE THE KING OF THE G BODY TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Family Affair CC Rider (Oct 24, 2013)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHO GOING TO BE THE KING OF THE G BODY TTT !!!!


Yea let's c who take KING OF G BODY


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

B
U
M
P 
!
!
!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

Something different. ? good idea
Good luck


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

BIG MICK-DOGG said:


> Something different. ? good idea
> Good luck


Hit me up fucker!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

BIG MICK-DOGG said:


> Something different. ? good idea
> Good luck


Yup something different Thanks homie


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

Ttt....GBODYs ONLY


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTMFT


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

tmf


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

TTT... !!!GBODYS ONLY!!!!


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

supreme82 said:


> TTT


What up Contagious CC


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

WHATS UP BROTHER PLANNING OUR NEXT CRUISE NIGHT MAY 17TH SAME TIME SAME PLACE, ILL BE POSTING A THREAD AS SOON AS I CONFIRM.. HOPEFULLY IT WONT BE COLD LOL


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

supreme82 said:


> WHATS UP BROTHER PLANNING OUR NEXT CRUISE NIGHT MAY 17TH SAME TIME SAME PLACE, ILL BE POSTING A THREAD AS SOON AS I CONFIRM.. HOPEFULLY IT WONT BE COLD LOL


That's cool homie we had a good time we will try to make it that day we got a club party on the 17


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning bump G body only car show June 21 at hooters in Moreno Valley will post the categorys later


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT 
FOR THE 
G BODY IT'S GOING TO BE A NICE DAY !!!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

81Luxury said:


> That's cool homie we had a good time we will try to make it that day we got a club party on the 17


 simon do your thing. if you can make it that be cool.


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

:drama:


81Luxury said:


> Morning bump G body only car show June 21 at hooters in Moreno Valley will post the categorys later


:drama:SHOULDN'T BE TOO HARD 70'S AND 80'S STREET, MILD, FULL, MAYBE RADICAL?


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Was up to all the G BODY out there TTT !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

B
U
M
P TTT !!!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

BUMP TTT G BODY ONLY CAR SHOW


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

B
U
M
P


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

LATIN LUXURY TTMFT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT. Should be a good turn out


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

hell razer said:


> TTT. Should be a good turn out


Yea we should have a good one Thanks for the bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

supreme82 said:


> TTT


What up homie


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

81Luxury said:


> What up homie


aqui Nomas homie. Gotta bump it up for Latin Luxury ang the G Body Party.


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

Bump


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

81Luxury said:


> Yea we should have a good one Thanks for the bump


Wish I could make it out there but gotta work


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

supreme82 said:


> aqui Nomas homie. Gotta bump it up for Latin Luxury ang the G Body Party.


Thanks homie


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

hell razer said:


> Wish I could make it out there but gotta work


Dont trip homie got to make that $$$ rite


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

81Luxury said:


> Dont trip homie got to make that $$$ rite


That's right homeboy. 
Maybe on the next one I'll roll out there


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

TTT 4 Latin Luxury


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT G BODY !!!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

T
T
T
FOR THE G BODY !!!!


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP BUMP BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

B
U
M
P 
T
T
T FOR G BODY !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

GBODY!!!!TTT


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

TTMFT


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Black '83 (Feb 16, 2010)

sound good ALL FOR ONE


supreme82 said:


> BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

There a new locations going to be a Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> There a new locations going to be a Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!


damn and i wanted some chicken wings lol its all good we gonna be there . TTT LATIN LUXURY


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

supreme82 said:


> damn and i wanted some chicken wings lol its all good we gonna be there . TTT LATIN LUXURY


 thanks for the support !!!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

There is a new location, it's going to be at Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!

TTT!!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

There is a new location, it's going to be at Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

G BODY TTT !!!!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

There is a new location, it's going to be at Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT FOR G BODY !!!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

i have a 1986 buick regal for sale!!!! call david at 562-335-1211


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

Sweet' n Low said:


> Latin Luxury CC Invites you all.. Save the date..


1986 buick regal for sale ask for david 562-335-1211


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

T
T
T
BUMP !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Money_Green86' said:


> There is a new location, it's going to be at Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!


BUMP !!!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

There is a new location, it's going to be at Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

There is a new location, it's going to be at Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

]There is a new location, it's going to be at Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!![/QUOTE]

Bump TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

G BODY'S R COMING SOON !!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> There a new locations going to be a Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!


:facepalm: I WANTED SOME BEER AND HOOTERS


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

TTT


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

TTMFT


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

MORING BUMP


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump!!!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

There is a new location, it's going to be at Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

GGGGGGGGGGGG BODY !!! Let's have a good day with g body family's !!!!


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

LET'S SEE WHOS THE KING OF G BODYS!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

ray&son said:


> LET'S SEE WHOS THE KING OF G BODYS!!!


TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Money_Green86' said:


> There is a new location, it's going to be at Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!


TTT


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTT for the G body party


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT !!!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

There is a new location, it's going to be at Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!


----------



## Black '83 (Feb 16, 2010)

Money_Green86' said:


> There is a new location, it's going to be at Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!


sounds good


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT G BODY !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

There is a new location, it's going to be at Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!

Thanks for all the support!!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Black '83 said:


> sounds good


Hope to see you out there.. Thanks for the support!!


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Money_Green86' said:


> There is a new location, it's going to be at Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!
> 
> Thanks for all the support!!!


G body party car show June 21 roll in 7:00am to 10:00am show time 10:00am to 4:00pm $20 a car 50/50 n raffles


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump HIGHCLASS IE LA will be their


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

87euro said:


> Bump HIGHCLASS IE LA will be their


Thanks for the support HighClass


----------



## Sweet' n Low (May 1, 2012)

Latin Luxury TTT!!! GOOD NIGHT FAM.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

G BODY PARTY !!!! TO THE TOP !!!!


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

LETS SEE WHOS THE KING OF G G G BODY!!!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Originally Posted by Money_Green86':
There is a new location, it's going to be at Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!

G body party car show June 21 roll in 7:00am to 10:00am show time 10:00am to 4:00pm $20 a car 50/50 n raffles


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT !!!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the support!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

G body only car show TTMFT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

BUMP TTT!!


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Originally Posted by Money_Green86':
There is a new location, it's going to be at Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!

G body party car show June 21 roll in 7:00am to 10:00am show time 10:00am to 4:00pm $20 a car 50/50 n raffles


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

Sweet' n Low said:


> Latin Luxury CC Invites you all.. Save the date..


 I've Been wanting to go check out this Hooters for a while and what a better time. :thumbsup: What classes


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT !!!!!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

QVO HOMIES LETS GET THAT ROLL CALL GOING 
CONTAGIOUS CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT WHO ELSE IS GOING?


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

supreme82 said:


> QVO HOMIES LETS GET THAT ROLL CALL GOING
> CONTAGIOUS CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT WHO ELSE IS GOING?


What up homie thanks for the support


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

81Luxury said:


> What up homie thanks for the support


Simon. ?


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT ROLL.CALL COMING UP!!


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

LETS SEE WHO IS THE King OF GBODY AND GBODY HOPPER...


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

BUMP


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

DONT FORGET THE NEW LOCATION...NOT AT HOOTERS


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Can't wait to see all those G BODY TTT FOR A GOOD DAY !!!!


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

G BODY PARTY COMING SOON JUNE 21


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

HERES THE NEW LOCATION...


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

TTT


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

:drama:


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

It's all most here G body only car show June 21 lets c who takes KING OF G BODY


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

G BODY PARTY ALMOST HERE SO COME ON DOWN TTT !!!!!!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

I know its gbodys only but, you guys letting bikes in too? Trophies or no trophies just want to show them..


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> I know its gbodys only but, you guys letting bikes in too? Trophies or no trophies just want to show them..


Yes they r welcome !!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Originally Posted by Money_Green86':
There is a new location, it's going to be at Don Jose's tacos on 24651 Alessandro Blvd Moreno valley ca 92553 !!!! TTT G BODY !!!

G body party car show June 21 roll in 7:00am to 10:00am show time 10:00am to 4:00pm $20 a car 50/50 n raffles


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

It's going down next Saturday G body only car show TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

IT'S GOING TO BE NICE TO SEE ALL THOSE G BODY IN ONE PLACE TTT NEXT WEEKEND SO IF YOU HAVE A G BODY COME ON DOWN FOR A GOOD TIME !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

GBODY ONLY....GBODY HOPPERS R WELCOME WILL HAVE A AREA FOR THE HOPPERS....LETS SEE WHOS THE KING...LOTS OF PRIZES FOR RAFFLES....


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Its almost here let do it G body party


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

This Saturday it's going down


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

G BODY PARTY IS ALMOST HERE SO IF YOU HAVE A G BODY COME ON DOWN ON SATURDAY!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT IT'S SHOW TIME !!!!!


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

Got sime nice rides out so far....gonna extend the time for those COMING FAR.....


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

LATIN LUXURY CC WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE GBODYS...


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

Pics ?


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

chopp64 said:


> Pics ?


X2..


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

YES LET'S GET THE G BODY PARTY SHOW GOING OCTOBER I WILL LET EVERYONE NO SO G BODY PARTY COMING SOON !!!!


----------

